# Low Dose Anavar Only Results



## UKWolverine

*Results and Conclusions*

*Dose*

30 mg for first 3 weeks, followed by 40mg for 4 more weeks

*After cycle:*

75.3kg so that's 3 kg ish increase from start so about 6.5 pounds weight gain

*After PCT*

74ish kg but put on fat from appetite rebounding so probably 1.5kg lean gain.

*Fat Loss*

It absolutely killed my VAT, I could ab vacuum till my rib cage popped out like a concentration camp inmate! So the purported body fat effects I definitely witnessed. Didn't help with the subq abdominal fat much however. I could of been more anal about my diet, perhaps would of cut me up more.

*Weight Gain*

This could be masked by the creatine water weight, but I had an initial spike then a gradual increase, I'm sure if I took a higher dose then I would of had more gains.

*Strength*

This is what I really witnessed from this compound. I could lift then on calorie deficit what I can lift now fully carb loaded (I am currently carb cycling off AAS).

*Pumps and Vascularity*

Crazy pumps but painful shin pumps when running. Towards the end of cycle I could get a pump just by clenching and relaxing my fist 20 times or so, which was highly amusing.

I got a great vein pop on my left bicep, which has remained to this day. On cycle my forearms where very vascular after an arm workout. I'm sure I would have noticed more if my bf was lower.

*Negatives*

I had oily skin, especially my nose, which was a pain. Spots on my shoulders and chest but not acne by any stretch.

I felt really lethargic towards the end and not motivated to go to the gym so had to force myself. Some days I even struggled to get out of bed.

As soon as I came off I became ravanously hungry which didn't help my bf goals, although surprisingly I put sub q fat on instead of the VAT returning which was good.

I had drop in libido towards the end of cycle which was to be expected. I started up Melanotan II during my PCT which completely masked any of these symptoms. 

*The Cycle Start*

Hi guys, I'm currently 18 days in to a cycle of 30mg ed Anavar only and have seen some great results so far.

*Stats*

5' 7"

31

Currently 77kg up from 72kg

Body fat around 11% *<<<< - [i was being far too kind to myself was more 14-15%, damn calipers]*

Been working out 3 years to different intensities.

No cycle history

I've been stacking the Anavar with 10g/ed Creatine Mono and taking the Var with grapefruit juice.

Plan on running Nolva 20mg ed for 2 - 4 weeks for PCT

*Supplements*

Creatine Mono (As mentioned), Liv52, Omega 3, Glutamine, Multi Vits, Green Tea Extract, Trib & ZMA

*Stimulants*

5 days 3 x EC, 2 days 3 x YC

*Sides*

Appetite Loss, Insomnia (ZMA has helped), Greasy Nose (Witch Hazel fixes that) and have started to feel a little lethargic which could be first signs of mild suppression or just the intense workouts catching up with me. Labido is still good but could be thanks to the Trib.

*Diet*

Calorie deficit. Clean high protien, carb tappering towards end of day, complex carbs am, glucose post workout, whey protien pre and post workout. Pretty typical stuff. One cheat day a week. No alcholol.

*Workouts*

Classic Push, Pull, Legs split in 6 - 8 rep range, 4x week. HIIT cardio 3 x week.

*Goals*

To maintain the muscle I have while getting more cut. I don't really want to be any bigger than I currently am, just to look asthetically bigger by being leaner.

*Results so far*

Reduction in lower back fat! Also visceral fat seems to have noticably dropped as my ab vacuums demonstrate. My muscles seemed to have evened out a little, always have had issues with my inbalanced shoulder vs chest development and have noticed a move to a more balanced musculature. Hardening of muscles. Have more visable cuts. Pump and vascularity post work out is very good. Starting to see strength increases. Recovery improvements.

*Conclusions so far*

This low dose of anavar seems to be working really well for me, could be genetics as my father was always very muscular but he was working in heavy manual labour where I sit on my **** at a computer all day.

*Questions*

1. My original plan was to run an 8 week cycle at 30mg ed, would it be beneficial to up the dose and finish the cycle earlier, say up to 40mg for 4 more weeks or 50 mg for 3 more?

2. Would it be more beneficial for me to move to a full body routine whilst on as fat loss and muscle preservation are my goals.

3. Would it be worth trying a keto diet whilst on?

All help and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## PHHead

Wow thats impressive gains mate well done, you must be doing something right lol.........I was considering doing a 6wk course myself in a few months but would be running it at 60mg!


----------



## liamhutch

UKWolverine said:


> *Questions*
> 
> 1. My original plan was to run an 8 week cycle at 30mg ed, would it be beneficial to up the dose and finish the cycle earlier, say up to 40mg for 4 more weeks or 50 mg for 3 more?
> 
> 2. Would it be more beneficial for me to move to a full body routine whilst on as fat loss and muscle preservation are my goals.
> 
> 3. Would it be worth trying a keto diet whilst on?
> 
> All help and advice would be much appreciated.


If it aint broke dont fix it :thumbup1:


----------



## UKWolverine

Thanks for the support guys, you're right I should stick with it as it does seem to be working I guess I'm a combination of excited and impatient!

I think a lot of the weight gain I have is water from the creatine as I am in calorie deficit! Although my muscles do feel denser.


----------



## qwerty83

you've put nearly a stone on 18 days into an anavar only cycle on a calorie defecit diet? man wait till u hit the test and bang those calories in. you'll be a monster!


----------



## UKWolverine

Weighed myself today after the gym and I am down a kilo from this time last week so probably a combination of losing initial creatine water bloat and shedding some body fat.

Did leg day today and my front squat strength was fantastic felt I could keep going when usually 3 sets and my legs are like rubber. Will be interesting to see if I'm walking around like a gimp all weekend because they certainly got a blasting today!

Will update this thread with progress.


----------



## Stiofean

It was you who asked me about my results on EF a while back or is that someone else

I ran 30mg ed for 4 weeks, and you surpassed me in only 18 days mate well done

Now you know what i ment


----------



## MXD

Sure its Var?


----------



## UKWolverine

Hi Stiofean yeah I think that was me, yeah I certainly know what you mean now! I wasn't expecting a lot to be honest especially as so many advocate much high dosages.

I am pretty confident in the lab but of course being a UG could be laced with something stronger like dbol. Although all I've had are Anavar effects and side effects, just a very positive reaction to the substance.

Perhaps there is something to the grapefruit juice aiding absorbtion or stacking with the creatine or a combo of everything I am doing. I am taking this seriously and putting my all in to the workouts and keeping my diet on point. Looking forward to the coming weeks now I've hit the time period when the magic is really supposed to kick in.


----------



## anabolic ant

on just 10mg a day,wow,or did i read it wrong???


----------



## The_Wolverine

MXD said:


> Sure its Var?


ino, sound like oxymetholone rather than oxandrolone!! :huh:

but if it is actually anavar then got to say that is pretty good goin!! :thumb:


----------



## UKWolverine

Hi anabolic ant, nah 30mg/day mate still pretty low dose compared to what some are advising, but I'm not that big and have virgin receptors.

I don't think it's Oxy, well I bloody hope it isn't!


----------



## PHHead

UKWolverine said:


> Hi anabolic ant, nah 30mg/day mate still pretty low dose compared to what some are advising, but I'm not that big and have virgin receptors.
> 
> I don't think it's Oxy, well I bloody hope it isn't!


Oxy's are usually dosed at 50mg per pill mate so I doubt it, one of the most common brands are green in colour and hexagon shaped with a snake imprinted on them.............maybe you should post up a pic of yours if your unsure mate as the chemical names are quite similar!


----------



## The_Wolverine

if yout gettin results of anavar like you say than thats good going,. plus usually the gains off anavar wil be lean muscle rather than water etc,. u wil of put bit of water on with the creatine like you say but maybe the trib and zma have boosted your hormones enough to put the added bit of beef on....

plus sides are pretty low so you should probly stay on in til the gains slow down. maybe try abit of primabolan after that to see how you get on with that... then you should of gained quite abit of lean muscle and have a decent foundation to build on!..


----------



## UKWolverine

Cheers Wolverine, I'm going to stick with the original plan 30mg for 5 more weeks, would you advise staying on longer than 8 weeks total if sides are still minimal and still seeing results? Just worried about my cholesterol after reading some of the scientific studies, I suppose I could ask my doc for a blood test at the end of 8 weeks and see where I'm at with everything, liver values and test levels too.


----------



## UKWolverine

Thanks PHHead, I'm sure these are Oxandrolone. I thoroughly researched the lab and am pretty confident they are dosed correctly and are good to go. Others have had positive experiences, from my research I know Anavar is often repacked Wini or some other cheaper oral AAS but this lab does seem reputable. Of course without a full chemical test wont know for sure if they are 100% pure, have read of some ug's creating oral cocktails. I don't think that's the case with these.


----------



## Joshua

> 3. Would it be worth trying a keto diet whilst on?


This depends on your goals, but I would certainly look at going keto during your PCT, due to cortisol rebound (elevated cortisol and elevated insulin is fertilizer for fat cells).

J


----------



## anabolic ant

UKWolverine said:


> Hi anabolic ant, nah 30mg/day mate still pretty low dose compared to what some are advising, but I'm not that big and have virgin receptors.
> 
> I don't think it's Oxy, well I bloody hope it isn't!


well if thats working,no need to change it...

hahahahaaa i think you'd know if it was oxy's...!!!!


----------



## UKWolverine

Joshua said:


> This depends on your goals, but I would certainly look at going keto during your PCT, due to cortisol rebound (elevated cortisol and elevated insulin is fertilizer for fat cells).
> 
> J


Goals are more definition whilst maintaining, or better still keeping some of these new gains! Do you think adding some kind of cortisol blocker like Lean Xtreme would be beneficial mid PCT?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

It does seem rather a lot of weight for just an anavar cycle, i think most of it could be down to the fact you are taking 10g of creatine ed.


----------



## LukeVTS

10g or 10mg or creatine per day?!


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah 10 grams per day sorry my bad, 5 in both pre and post workout shake.


----------



## liamhutch

you mentioned cholestral, i'd place money on there being absolutely zero issues with cholestral from the anavar, especially at this dose.


----------



## UKWolverine

liamhutch said:


> you mentioned cholestral, i'd place money on there being absolutely zero issues with cholestral from the anavar, especially at this dose.


Cheers Liam that's good to hear, I will run for the planned 8 weeks and see how I feel week 7 to judge if I can run for another month.


----------



## Joshua

> Goals are more definition whilst maintaining, or better still keeping some of these new gains! *Do you think adding some kind of cortisol blocker like Lean Xtreme would be beneficial mid PCT?*


No. I would keep insulin levels low at the start of PCT - eg Keto diet. Suppressing cortisol during PCT just extends cortisol suppression even more and enhances the scale of the rebound IMHO.

J


----------



## UKWolverine

Thanks for the advice Joshua, will go Keto during PCT. I did read up on cortisol rebound and general concensus is that its good for your body to rebound some cortisol levels back to normal ranges but to keep it in check so they don't get too high, most guys that use Lean Xtreme add it in to PCT after 2 weeks of rebound to help stop cortisol getting out of control. Do you agree with this theory?


----------



## Joshua

Personally I would just ride out the cortisol rebound, but it maybe worth doing what you mentioned - everyone is different.

Elevated cortisol is not so much a problem as some people believe IMHO. During this time I would do some cardio, keep protein intake very high and cut up a bit.

J


----------



## 3752

this is a good gain in such a small space of time but i would have to say that some of this weight will be down to the creatine....

what is your weight in the morning before you eat not after the gym in clothes with a full days food and water in you?


----------



## UKWolverine

Will weigh myself tomorrow am pre breakfast and report back


----------



## UKWolverine

Weight in fasted state and just boxer shorts 73.2kg. Not such a big gain after all although I am losing body fat which is my goal. I also look much bigger in the mirror so I am very happy how thinks are progressing.

I'm actually looking forward to my leg workout today now my strength has increased!


----------



## PHHead

UKWolverine said:


> Weight in fasted state and just boxer shorts 73.2kg. Not such a big gain after all although I am losing body fat which is my goal. I also look much bigger in the mirror so I am very happy how thinks are progressing.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my leg workout today now my strength has increased!


I think Pscarb new that you would come back and say this lol, you are still making good progress for such a low dose though mate as Var is not a bulking steriod so keep up the good work!


----------



## 3752

UKWolverine said:


> Weight in fasted state and just boxer shorts 73.2kg. Not such a big gain after all although I am losing body fat which is my goal. I also look much bigger in the mirror so I am very happy how thinks are progressing.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my leg workout today now my strength has increased!


looking better is more important than the weight you are...


----------



## plym30

Are you splitting the 30 mg mate? I have started my first cycle of these today (50/day) and planning on splitting 30 with my morning shake and then 20 with dinner

Also what lab are you using? if you arent allowed to say on here - can you PM me?

Finally, in your OP you mention stimulants - can you let me know what the abbreviations are? EC = Eph and Caffeine? and what was the other one? Do you take these seperately from your Var?

Will follow this closely - and good work on the progress so far


----------



## UKWolverine

Hi I've actually decided to up dose to 40mg because I've heard you get diminishing returns after 6 or so weeks so I've worked out I can run for another month at 40mg/ed with my current stock. I am taking 20mg first thing and 20mg with evening meal.

Yeah EC is Eph and Caffeine, YC is Yohimbine and Caffeine just because I want to give my adrenals a break from the Eph for a couple of days. I take one dose with the var in the morn, another dose pre workout (I work out early afternoon) and another pre 4pm. I find the EC cuts my carb cravings and increases the appetite suppression associated with var so it's good for my goals.

Good luck with your cycle plym30, i'm in the strength sweat spot now and it's great, did back and biceps yesterday and I managed 3 sets of 8 unassisted chins which for me is a massive improvement. Couldn't do much on the lat pull down after however!

Planning on blasting my shoulders today on my push split, lets see how that goes!


----------



## UKWolverine

PHHead said:


> I think Pscarb new that you would come back and say this lol, you are still making good progress for such a low dose though mate as Var is not a bulking steriod so keep up the good work!


Thanks for your support.



Pscarb said:


> looking better is more important than the weight you are...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## pds999

That's a great post and great results. I was considering Anavar but due to the cost and the easier availavility of test-e, my current cycle (which I started today) is going to be test-e. Anavar interests me a lot though so keep us posted...



UKWolverine said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently 18 days in to a cycle of 30mg ed Anavar only and have seen some great results so far.
> 
> *Stats*
> 
> 5' 7"
> 
> 31
> 
> Currently 77kg up from 72kg
> 
> Body fat around 11%
> 
> Been working out 3 years to different intensities.
> 
> No cycle history
> 
> I've been stacking the Anavar with 10g/ed Creatine Mono and taking the Var with grapefruit juice.
> 
> Plan on running Nolva 20mg ed for 2 - 4 weeks for PCT
> 
> *Supplements*
> 
> Creatine Mono (As mentioned), Liv52, Omega 3, Glutamine, Multi Vits, Green Tea Extract, Trib & ZMA
> 
> *Stimulants*
> 
> 5 days 3 x EC, 2 days 3 x YC
> 
> *Sides*
> 
> Appetite Loss, Insomnia (ZMA has helped), Greasy Nose (Witch Hazel fixes that) and have started to feel a little lethargic which could be first signs of mild suppression or just the intense workouts catching up with me. Labido is still good but could be thanks to the Trib.
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> Calorie deficit. Clean high protien, carb tappering towards end of day, complex carbs am, glucose post workout, whey protien pre and post workout. Pretty typical stuff. One cheat day a week. No alcholol.
> 
> *Workouts*
> 
> Classic Push, Pull, Legs split in 6 - 8 rep range, 4x week. HIIT cardio 3 x week.
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> To maintain the muscle I have while getting more cut. I don't really want to be any bigger than I currently am, just to look asthetically bigger by being leaner.
> 
> *Results so far*
> 
> Reduction in lower back fat! Also visceral fat seems to have noticably dropped as my ab vacuums demonstrate. My muscles seemed to have evened out a little, always have had issues with my inbalanced shoulder vs chest development and have noticed a move to a more balanced musculature. Hardening of muscles. Have more visable cuts. Pump and vascularity post work out is very good. Starting to see strength increases. Recovery improvements.
> 
> *Conclusions so far*
> 
> This low dose of anavar seems to be working really well for me, could be genetics as my father was always very muscular but he was working in heavy manual labour where I sit on my **** at a computer all day.
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> 1. My original plan was to run an 8 week cycle at 30mg ed, would it be beneficial to up the dose and finish the cycle earlier, say up to 40mg for 4 more weeks or 50 mg for 3 more?
> 
> 2. Would it be more beneficial for me to move to a full body routine whilst on as fat loss and muscle preservation are my goals.
> 
> 3. Would it be worth trying a keto diet whilst on?
> 
> All help and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## UKWolverine

pds999 said:


> That's a great post and great results. I was considering Anavar but due to the cost and the easier availavility of test-e, my current cycle (which I started today) is going to be test-e. Anavar interests me a lot though so keep us posted...


If your goals are bulking then test e sounds like a good choice. For me the fact that i've lost my love handle fat which I've battled with for so long makes the var costs worth it and then some, let alone all the other benefits of increased strength and the repartitioning of lean mass.


----------



## Guest

A very knowlagable person said that 10mg anavar can be run year round with no shut down but there will still be anabolic enhancement. Obviously havent tried it my self but i dont doubt the guy....


----------



## UKWolverine

Con said:


> A very knowlagable person said that 10mg anavar can be run year round with no shut down but there will still be anabolic enhancement. Obviously havent tried it my self but i dont doubt the guy....


That's very interesting, I guess it could be used to stave off catabilism if you wanted to add some more intense cardio in to the mix. 10mg is similar to the clinical dose for AIDS patients and burn victims, well it would be for someone of my weight. For me the recomposition effects and strength increases are the exciting reward for taking this compound.

Talking of strength, did my push day, shoulders are a sticking point for me strength wise so couldn't push as much as I originally planned but I absolutely cained triceps, PB on pushdowns and french press and felt that my close grip push ups could keep going.

I did notice elevated blood pressure today though, got a head rush when getting up from push up superset so that could be another side creaping in, will monitor it.


----------



## pds999

UKWolverine said:


> If your goals are bulking then test e sounds like a good choice. For me the fact that i've lost my love handle fat which I've battled with for so long makes the var costs worth it and then some, let alone all the other benefits of increased strength and the repartitioning of lean mass.


My goal at present is bulking yes but for my next cycle Anavar may serve me better as my goals then may be to maintain strength and size and aim to cut some fat. Whether Anavar is really capable of that is up for debate and I have read studies either way and many more knowledgeable on here than me will say it won't help fat loss at all. But I may still give it a go in the future.


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah there is a lot of conflicting views on the fat burning benefits, all I can say is I've noticed positive effects in areas where I am genetically predisposed to store fat and where I've never been able to shift it. I am in a calorie deficit, carb tapering, and doing HIIT so it could be that which is causing the stubborn fat loss, in combination with the var keeping the muscles growing. Which is probably more likely. There are some compelling research studies to say that anavar does have a fat burning effect however.


----------



## UKWolverine

Just saw this and thought it would be worth adding to this thread...

By WRONGUN @ Sculpted by Iron

Why is Anavar not Liver Toxic?

Anavar does not contain a C-17 alpha alkylated ion which makes it extremely safe and non-toxic to the liver. It also does not easily convert to estrogen like other steroids

As for toxicity of 17aa the only report i have to hand at the moment but will dig out more is:

From research conducted by Michael Mooney that this is particularly well noted with HIV patients who have been using Oxandrin, another brand name for oxandrolone Anavar is much less liver toxic than other 17-alpha alkylated steroids, probably because it is primarily metabolized outside of the liver, when metabolized, and much of it is excreted unchanged. At higher doses it can increase liver enzyme values, there seems to be no evidence that any cytotoxicity exists, as is the case with other 17-alpha alkylated steroids.

Anabolic Steroids and the Liver

Anabolic steroids are processed by the liver. As discussed earlier, C-17 alkylated oral steroids (steroids with an alkyl group added at the alpha position of the "C-17" or number 17 carbon atom of the molecule to withstand total degradation on their first pass through the liver [see Steroids 101 section above]) are unusually harsh on the liver. For this reason, even moderate short-term administration of these C-17 oral steroids can effect liver function test readings. Elevated liver counts indicating liver stress (toxicity) have been reported in recent studies of somewhat moderate oral anabolic steroid therapy (daily doses of 40 and 80 mg of oxandrolone [Oxandrin, formerly Anavar]) as reported in the online periodical Medibolics, edited by Michael Mooney (www.medibolics.com). However, these elevated liver function readings will return to normal after cessation of a moderate, short-term steroid cycle. I could find not one case to the contrary. Further, it is recognized that intense weight training alone often causes changes in liver function tests, including SGOT, SGPT and LDH (this is something that all physicians monitoring athletes using anabolics should be familiar with).

The more serious liver problems attributed to anabolic steroid use include hepatocellular carcinoma (liver cancer) and peliosis hepatitis (blood-filled sacs within the liver). But the majority of cases reporting liver problems have dealt with extremely sick and elderly patients treated with C-17 alkylated oral steroids for years of continuous use, and many of these patients had a particular type of anemia linked to liver tumors even without anabolic steroid therapy. A computer search of the medical literature looking for steroid-associated liver tumors could find only three in athletes (Friedl, 1990). Of the three athletes, one was using 700 mg of oxymetholone a week for five straight years, and one had a tumor more indicative of classic liver cancer than of steroid-associated tumors. Virtually all of the reported liver problems seemed to occur with the 17 alpha-alkylated oral steroids. There have been no cysts or liver tumors reported in athletes using the 17 beta-esterified injectable steroids (Wright & Cowart, p. 61). It has been noted that injectable steroids generally appear to have little effect on the liver at all (Haupt, 1993, p. 469).

Recent studies continue to suggest that reports of serious adverse effects of anabolic steroids upon the liver in healthy athletes may be highly overstated. In a study of athletes, of the 53 current or past steroid users who underwent laboratory testing, only one subject displayed an abnormal liver test (Pope & Katz, 1994, p. 379; incidentally, on physical examination, not one user displayed evidence of any major abnormalities possibly attributable to steroids, such as high blood pressure, edema, acne or hair loss.) Another study tested one of the most powerful and reputedly dangerously toxic anabolic steroids for 30 weeks on HIV positive men and women (Hengge et al.). Oxymetholone, formerly known as Anadrol in the U.S. and a C-17 alkylated oral steroid, was administered in a dosage of over 1,000 mg per week (more than that used by many bodybuilders, and for a much longer duration of uninterrupted use). The results were significant gains in lean muscle mass -- even without any weightlifting. Even more importantly - and surprisingly -- there were no significant problems with liver function, water retention, or virilization side effects (it will be interesting to see whether further studies yield consistent findings at such high dosages).

While the dangers of anabolics to athletes' livers appear to have been highly exaggerated, it must be recognized that an apparently healthy athlete with a previously existing but undiscovered liver problem could do serious damage to himself by self-administering C-17 oral anabolic steroids. For this reason alone, it would be quite irresponsible for any athlete to use anabolic steroids without having a physician regularly conduct blood tests to monitor liver function.


----------



## pds999

Interesting stuff, I definitely remember reading that Anavar was one of the least liver toxic orals.


----------



## UKWolverine

Interesting experience today, was legs and abs day. Hit the HIIT on the treadmill before and after workout and I've now got a full body pump! Has anyone else experienced this with HIIT and Anavar?

I guess the increased heart rate has pumped a lot of oxygenated blood around my systems but I wasn't expecting an upper body pump on a leg day?!


----------



## PHHead

No personal experience with this as I've not done Var but someone wrote on here somewhere that they experienced pumps in there Bi's from drinking a cup of tea lol!


----------



## Stiofean

It must be great quality var


----------



## plym30

Any update on progress this week mate? Still making gains? Did you up the dose?


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah I've upped the dose to 40mg/ed now mate, as I may as well due to having enough supply for another month. Progress has been good, no real further sides to speak of although I am finding cardio a little more difficult because I am getting painful shins. I believe this to be me getting a pump in the little shin muscles, nothing I can't handle though.

I've started throwing in FST-7 in to my push pull workouts after the recent talk on here, pump is crazy, I'm a little tense in my back today but not what I would call DOMS so perhaps the Var is helping with recovery. Doing a push day today and looking forward to it.

I'm weighing myself tomorrow so will report back any weight gains, but looking in the mirror I would say I have actually lost fat but have bigger muscles and more definiton so will be interesting to see what the scales tell me.


----------



## medici999

whats fst 7? also...what brand of var are you using?


----------



## plym30

I see from the OP that you are planning Nolva only for your PCT?

I started a thread on here a while ago about PCT on this cycle and got a lot of comments suggesting Clomid and Nolva. Is there a reason you are not using Clomid?

Not flaming - just interested as I have heard some comments on Clomid having some less appealing sides

Appreciate the info :thumbup1:


----------



## UKWolverine

medici999 said:


> whats fst 7? also...what brand of var are you using?


FST-7 is a volume training method, basically 7 sets of isolations in 8-12 rep range at end of normal strait set workout, meant for pump and stretching the muscle fascia. Look in to it you may like it.



plym30 said:


> I see from the OP that you are planning Nolva only for your PCT?
> 
> I started a thread on here a while ago about PCT on this cycle and got a lot of comments suggesting Clomid and Nolva. Is there a reason you are not using Clomid?
> 
> Not flaming - just interested as I have heard some comments on Clomid having some less appealing sides
> 
> Appreciate the info :thumbup1:


Yeah I looked in to PCT and consensus during my research was Nolva would be adequate for my cycle because I only need to rebound my HTPA from mild suppression. I am also considering adding in a cortisol blocker 2 weeks in to PCT.

I will do a little more research in to low dose anavar PCT as you've got me thinking. Don't like the sound of clomid sides though, but I've read taking it before bed can help reduce.

In your research were people suggesting that Nolva wouldn't be enough for PCT?


----------



## plym30

Have come across the whole spectrum mate - from people who have run nothing and been fine to someone who said they did nothing and got hit hard. Some of the guys who seem to know what they are talking about on here (eg. Mars1960 and dc55) suggested to go with both clomid and nolva (tapering off over 3-4 weeks) - but this was re: a 60mg /day + cycle so the recommendation may change for a 30/40?

Have posted the links to 2 threads below with a few views on it - but it looks like there is no general consensus from what I have seen.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/59385-another-var-pct-thread.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/58692-first-cycle-nerves.html

I laready have my Nolva so will definitely be running that, but like you I am less keen on the idea of clomid, but if it needs to be done then of course I wont take the chance by leaving it out. I suppose I will need to get used to it if I do move on to a test only cycle in future though!

Probably doesnt answer your question directly - but I am tempted to err on the side of caution. Let me know what you decide to do?


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah conflicting info in those two posts, I found this one which seems to have a more general consensus that Nolva only would be fine for the kind of dosages we are taking.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/21736-anavar-pct.html

I will keep researching but I think I personally will be sticking with my planned PCT.

How is your cycle going so far Plym?


----------



## plym30

Going well so far. Im only 8 days in (50/day) but Im enjoying it. Probably all psychological at the moment but enjoying the focus when training and Im sure I feel a little bit stronger. Hit a PB deadlift of 165 on Thursday, so was happy with that (even if it wasnt the gear!). Been hammering the protein and dropping the carbs too - so generally feeling like I am making progress. Havent gone by the scales (as discussed further up this thread) as have also been loading creatine so likely to be holding more water. Feel like I am starting to make some very slight improvements, but this is most likely creatine, diet and (most probably) in my head - but its all positive so no complaints from me

Have felt a little bloated recently though but, other than this, nothing to report home about yet. Looking forward to next week though as I guess this is when I will start to see the strength gains kicking in

I ordered some Proviron the other day and going to run this along side the Var for the rest of my cycle (to prevent any probs with the little fella downstairs) - seems that may also be worth considering based on some comments in that thread

Interesting thread above re: PCT (cheers) and I guess I would always be inclined to go with mr Pscarb's advice where I can - plus the idea of Nolva only is definitely more appealing. I notice the thread is a few years old, so wonder if anyone's views have changed since then? but unless I hear otherwise, I think I will join you in the Nolva only (going to run 50/25/25 I think)

Are you still making strenght gains? Do you expect these to continue throughout or taper off towards the end of the cycle?


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah as pscarb said it's more important how you look than what you weigh, my weight seems to fluctuate all over the place so I think I will save the weigh in until the end of PCT where I can be satisfied that they are lean gains.

Personally I've not really noticed too much of a drop in libido as yet, although the trib could definitely be masking it. I will look in to the Proviron as suggested though.

In terms of strength gains, I PB'ed bench yesterday so yes I would say strength is still increasing, I think I could have done even more if I wasn't pre-exhausted after doing dips.

The FST-7 is interesting, i've not really had much in the way of DOMS since I started the cycle but I'm definitely stiffened up today, if you are doing a split routine you should consider throwing it in.

Have you started to notice any muscle hardening and extra vascularity/pump at this stage?


----------



## plym30

I think I feel a little harder and only today I noticed that I can feel a pump just from tensing (eg) my quads a few times - but hard to tell what I should put down to an increase in creatine / placebo effect, plus I have upped the cardio a fair bit recently so can feel that in my quads anyway. Feeling good about it so far, but I know I am unlikely to get any significant changes on a Var course, so very hard to tell what I can attribute to the gear - but my feeling is things are moving in the right direction.

At what stage did you start to notice the hardening etc?

Have been really enjoying my abbreviated training (3 exercises for 3 sets per main body part) but the temptation is to stay in there and hammer everything - which I have resisted so far as the abbreivated seems to be working for me. Will try and throw in some FST-7 next week and see how that goes - but my current plan is to stick to what I know has worked for me (for the most part) so that I can clearly see how the Var is affecting things

Usefulto have someone to bounce some ideas off though mate - appreciate the input!


----------



## medici999

what brand of var are you guys using


----------



## UKWolverine

Sorry medici999 they are banned from discussion on this forum.

It's definitely good to share our experiences on here, will hopefully help others considering this kind of cycle too.

Man you've got some exciting times to come, i'd say end of next week you'll start noticing some more pronounced effects. Re pumps, I can now get a pump and some vascularity in my arms simply by clenching and relaxing my fist 20 or so times it's nuts lol

I think noticing a hardening effect is body fat dependant but you should start to feel harder around your second week, it's hard to explain your muscles seem denser somehow if that makes sense, of course could be creatine but I've taken creatine solo before and I had more puffy muscle, this feels entirely different to me.

Not all positive though I do have another side to report, my joints are creaking like anything today, I guess my connective tissues haven't caught up with my strength increases, got some Glucosomine so will start supplementing with that, could be worth you dropping that in to your supp ****nal as a preventative measure.

On your routine I'd stick with it if it's working for you mate, I have quite a few lagging areas personally that's why this FST-7 appeals to me.


----------



## predatorN

I have witnessed people using just 20mg of anavar daily with good results but this was for athletes recomping for events where relative strength was most important. i doubt that would help bodybuilders much.


----------



## UKWolverine

predatorN said:


> I have witnessed people using just 20mg of anavar daily with good results but this was for athletes recomping for events where relative strength was most important. i doubt that would help bodybuilders much.


Yeah I can't see body builders wanting extra strength :tongue:

Sorry just yanking your chain but I see what you are saying, it's all goal specific and my goals are to lean up whilst maintaining my existing LBM which makes Anavar a good choice for me.

Been looking in to Proviron, looks like it would work very nicely with Anavar the fact it creates more free test in your system should help with gains, plus should make PCT even easier.

Are you worried about any of the Proviron sides Plym? Mainly the hair loss, although at 31 I reckon my hair has receded as far as it will looking at my father. I read you can use Nizoral shampoo to limit the effects of DHT.

What sort of dose are you looking to take? I'm thinking of taking 50 mg/ed for the last 20 days of my cycle, does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## UKWolverine

Oh and on PCT this is a good article that was posted elsewhere on the whole nolva vs clomid debate...

http://www.silownia.net/steroids/a/12154


----------



## plym30

Was going to try 25/day for the last 3 weeks of the cycle on the Prov - but yet to do any serious research on this, so happy to be advised if this doesnt look enough. Reason for this is with Var being such a mild steroid, I was happy to try things at a more gentle dose to start with. Will let you know what I find though. Not too concerned about the sides to be honest - and if it does start to come out, its a few less grey hairs to worry about!

Thanks for the tip about the joints - will pick up some glucosamine just to be on the safe side - been meaning to get some of this for a while now anyway


----------



## plym30

Oh, and thanks for that other link.... going to stick with just the Nolva for PCT now I think


----------



## BigDom86

results are looking good 

what pct you running?


----------



## UKWolverine

Good plan starting with the 25mg, think I will do the same but in my reading people were suggesting anything less than 50mg Prov was a waste but these are all probably big guys with long cycle histories. The hair loss side doesn't bother me much either as you'd only lose what you're going to lose anyway and if it's severe you can just stop taking the Proviron and symptoms will stop.


----------



## UKWolverine

BigDom86 said:


> results are looking good
> 
> what pct you running?


Cheers BigDom, for PCT running Nolva only 40/20/20 and prob throwing in a cortisol blocker supp after a couple of weeks. Will also keep the Trib and ZMA running throughout.


----------



## BigDom86

why only nolva?


----------



## UKWolverine

PCT for Anavar only is up for some debate, in our research we've come to the conclusion that Nolva only will be fine for our needs seeing as it's a low dose, relatively short cycle. Of course open to suggestion if you feel it's not going to be enough.

Read another article yesterday which is very encouraging for Nolva only PCT, here's an extract...

"The increase in testosterone Nolvadex can give someone with a dysfunctional is basically that 20mgs of Nolvadex will raise your testosterone levels about 150% (6)...Why don't we use Clomid, another SERM? Well, basically because it takes much more to do the same thing. In comparison, it would require 150mgs of Clomid to accomplish that type of elevation in testosterone, but Nolvadex also has the added benefit of significantly increasing the LH (Leutenizing Hormone) response to LHRH (LH-releasing hormone) (6). This most likely indicates some kind of upregulation of the LH-receptors due to the anti-estrogenic effect Nolvadex has at the pituitary. Although both Nolvadex and Clomid are both SERMs, they are actually quite different. As you already know, Nolvadex is highly anti-estrogenic at the hypothalamus and pituitary, while Clomid exhibits weak estrogenic activity at the pituitary (7), which as you can guess, is less than ideal. It should be avoided for the PCT I'm suggesting&#8230;and in fact, avoided in general&#8230;it's simply not as good as Nolvadex."

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/post-cycle-therapy.htm


----------



## UKWolverine

Hey Plym how's your cycle going buddy? Have you started your proviron yet? Got mine this morning, I think i'll start another thread on dose for this kind of cycle.

In terms of my progress things are still going well, strength is still increasing day on day, did legs yesterday as was able to do 200kg leg press for a full set of 10 at the end of front squat and db lunges session and FST-7 leg press! For me that is crazy improvement from pre cycle.


----------



## plym30

Good to hear the improvements are keeping coming for you - always nice to hear being a few weeks behind you!

Today is day 14 for me, so should be entering the 'sweet spot' around about now. Have stuck with 50/day and planning on keeping this up for about 3.5 more weeks (thats my supply done then) - was considering running a few more weeks but will see how I feel (and also check in with you to see how weeks 6+ are going) before I make the call. How long have you been on for now and how much longer are you planning on running for?

Going to crack on with the Prov in about 10 days - depending on how I am feeling. have been on the Trib and ZMA and not noticed any issues downstairs - so not in a rush for this

Starting to notice some changes this week, seem to have lost a little bit of visceral fat and have added some definition / shape - which is nice. Weight has stayed fairly constant, but Im not concerned with this as I seem to shifting weight from my gut to my upper body - which is all good by me. I noticed I was a lot stronger on Bis on Tuesday (after shoulders) and I am normally shot by then! Was deadlifting last night and got a crazy pump in my forearm which I havent had before which is also encouraging. I didnt try for any PBs etc as I have a slightly dodgy back and need to play it safe for deads at the moment

I have made a real effort to shift from shakes to food and upped the protein also - so hard to tell what can be attributed to what - but generally feeling very positive at the moment

Chest tonight, so hoping to see some improvement, will let you know


----------



## UKWolverine

I'm basically 5 1/2 weeks in, got enough var for 20 more days at 40mg/ed then I will be starting PCT. Decided to start running Prov today at 50mg/ed for the rest of the cycle. I have noticed a slight loss of sexual interest but the ZMA and Trib seem to be keeping me hard, I am also feeling quite lethargic when I'm not on ECA, so I do think I have a little mild suppression coming on. I'm also interested in Provirons effects with freeing up test and the extra hardening and fat loss.


----------



## Smitch

I've never done a course of roids before and have just ordered enough Anavar to do me me for a month on 30mg a day.

You boys think this is worthwhile or should i order more and extend the period/up the dose towrds then end?


----------



## plym30

Before reading this thread I would have said to up the dose but Wolverine seemed to get some good results from 30 for the first 3 weeks - so who knows!

Im on 50 and currently stocked up for a 5.5 week cycle - but I am planning on seeing how I feel after 4.5 weeks and deciding then (as ideally I would go for 6-7 weeks) - ordering some more if necessary! Maybe you should do the same and see how you feel after 3 weeks or so - if you can afford the next batch, get it then! If you cant, I would still say have a crack with what you have - are you sorted for PCT?


----------



## UKWolverine

I think, like me you will feel that towards the end of the month you will want to up the dose and run for a bit longer so if I was you I would get another 100 tabs, but of course it depends on your goals and where you are at now. As plym pointed out easing in to it worked well for me, you should def stack with Creatine though mate. Hope this helps.


----------



## tom jones

For years Ive sworn by proviron or Mesviron(as I take), I take it mid cycle when I feel stagnant. And certainly during and after pct- I normally run between 50 to 200mg pday, depending on how stong a cycle I was on.


----------



## plym30

How are things going Wolverine? Have you added the Prov now? Started on 50/day at the weekend myself. Enjoying the Var - strength is definitely up and have that 'density' in the muscle that you were talking about. Got another couple of weeks left at the weekend - so looking forward to this continuing. Think I will stop it after that, run the Nolva and then have a crack at some Tbol later in the year.


----------



## UKWolverine

Great minds think alike I'm considering Tbol later in the year also!

Back to this cycle, things are still going well for me, hitting PBs regularly on the big lifts and aggression is up in the gym helping me push even harder. Crazy recovery too, blasted legs Sat and felt I could hit them again Monday, was expecting to be crippled! Aesthetically shoulders have come on really well have some visible striations when I do a tricep flex, I think this is a combo of the Var and the FST-7 workouts i've been throwing in.

Will have been on 50 ed Proviron for a week as of tomorrow, I have noticed that my mood has dropped a little, just a general morose feeling although that could be other things going on in my personal life and nothing to do with the Proviron as I read it's supposed to lift mood. Perhaps emotions are being amplified with the hormonal fluctuations.

Having a killer gym session always perks me up though


----------



## BigDom86

gains so far?


----------



## bowen86

pics please!


----------



## Big Boy

out of intrest boys have you noticed any sides on the var, achne,MPB,atrophey,??? glad its going well for ya all!! :thumb:


----------



## UKWolverine

Hi guys, have deliberately not weighed myself as my weight is fluctuating, will update with final gains once cycle is over. I will upload pics then also although I have no before pics for comparison unfortunately.

In terms of Var sides for me personally, no atrophey, or pronounced MPB (Think I may of receeded a little more after the introduction of Proviron but nothing major) spots on my shoulders and chest and my nose is pretty greasy so I get spots on it regularily, again nothing major.


----------



## plym30

Ive not had issues with MPB (that I have noticed) - unless that has anything to do with grey hairs too!! :whistling: Not noticed anything re: atrophy or achne - have felt a little oily on my face but I occasionally get that anyway

The only real things to report are bloating of the stomach - I find if I am out of synch on taking my dose and dont take them with / just after food - I have been getting chronic bloats. Have been getting some back pumps around back day too - so the 2 combined have been almost debilitating at times. But usually this goes after an hour or 2. I have also been less tired in the evenings compared to normal and have been nodding off a few hours later than usual - but this could be caused by a number of things

Weight hasnt changed hugely although I have deifnitely dropped a little bit of fat and added some more pleasing definition to my arms, shoulders and back. Idealliy I think I should have waited a little longer to start this course (and dropped my BF a little more) - but have still been relatively pleased with the results so far - considering my expectations were fairly low in terms of gains etc


----------



## Big Boy

very insightfull log guys very intresteing with relevent info for all keep up the good work and thanks for taking the time to it. goodluck with your gains etc:thumbup1:
​


----------



## UKWolverine

Your results so far seem on par with mine, I think Var is more for re partitioning weight, away from abdominal fat and in to muscle. I've been pleased with the way my lagging areas have come up. Would be interesting to see what gains one could make if they are eating in calorie excess but as I'm in deficit I'm not expecting big weight increases.

Off to blast the chest!


----------



## UKWolverine

Only 10 days left to my cycle  I've decided to eat a bulking diet for the remaining time on to try and pack on as much lean mass, also hit the weights heavy and cut out cardio. Not worried about putting a bit of fat on because I can always cut up during and after my PCT.

I'm thinking of clen with a keto diet during PCT?


----------



## Tom1990

var is a rich mans steroid lol but theres clearly minimum sides as you have found out! have you done a keto diet before mate? i deffo reccomend using clen its ace, but ive found that when doing a keto diet i have to eat fekkin loads, otherwise i lose muscle!


----------



## ricey

interesting stuff ive been doing an anavar cycle now. comming to the end now got around a week left been taking 60mg ed for 8 weekish. the thing is im debating whether to purchase some more as im really starting to notice gains towards the end of cycle!! the leaning out is really happening now and id like a bit more lol. wonder if going on another few weeks would do me any harm? that would put me around say a 12 week cycle of an oral as i know this isnt advised but var is not as potent as the others and tbh i have expereinced virtually 0 sides.if anyone had any advice on this it would be appreciate. sorry about hiijacking the thread aswell im a **** for that


----------



## UKWolverine

Hi sickchest, no never done Keto before, was recommended to try it during PCT to control insulin due to elevated cortisol, I've heard good things about combining it with clen for a final cut up. I will research it a little more.

No worries about "hijacking" ricey, were all about sharing experiences with var in this thread. I post something a few pages back about liver toxicity which would indicate you could run it longer mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/61485-low-dose-anavar-only-results-3.html#post965859

Someone also mentioned that it would be highly unlikely to have issues with Cholesterol on this kind of cycle, although you are doing slightly more than me. I would love to run this cycle longer too, but I think I will stop at the end of this current supply and start PCT, then prep for a more serious cycle later in the year, perhaps Tbol stacked with Var.

Are you running Proviron alongside your Var?


----------



## pastanchicken

Interesting read this Wolverine, been tempted by var myself recently


----------



## ricey

cheers for the input mate and no havent been running it was intending to but it never happend.i agree with what your saying id love to carry this on but i have to be sensible i suppose.i think a pct and a couple of months off is what i should be doing and then im in 2 minds whether to do a tbol cycle or test e next. im on the fence


----------



## UKWolverine

Thanks pastanchicken, I'm a big fan of Var myself now bud would highly recommend.

Probably a sensible move ricey, although the extra gym performance makes it very tempting to want to carry on! Good news is that any gains are supposed to be lean beef and stay with you after cycle.

Hey Plym how are you getting on? Still making strength gains, noticed any more leaning out in the ab area? How long have you got left to your cycle now?


----------



## plym30

Things are going well still - in fact things seem to be getting a little better as time goes on. Feel I can definitely notice some gains, particularly around definition and solid size. Nothing miraculous - as expected, but Im seeing more than I thought I would. Have been eating alot of protein in solid form until recently, so I am sure that is contributing. Been getting some nice pumps from the strangest things - seems that using a mouse at my computer could be the new wrist curls for me :thumbup1: I have to stop periodically as my forearm just pumps (all good though!). Strength is definitely up - but have got some issues with my back lately which are affecting things at the gym - shame, but managing to work around it with a few ibuprofen here and there

Feeling a little more lethargic and perhaps a slight loss of labido - but coming in to my second week with the Proviron, so possible that may help. Thinking of upping this from 50-75 for the remainder of the course. Got enough Var for around 9 / 10 more days and going to stop there - very tempting to order a new lot but going to resisit the temptation for now

All in all, been pleased with the results so far and looking forward to seeing what the final 10 days will bring. Been fluctuating quite significantly with my weight so hard to tell whats happening there - seem to have put on a little recently and my feeling is, at the moment, this is down to lean gains as visibly I dont appear to have added any fat

How are you finding things? still gaining and upping the weight? or are things starting to level off?


----------



## pastanchicken

UKWolverine said:


> Thanks pastanchicken, I'm a big fan of Var myself now bud would highly recommend.


Been running Tbol, and was going to run var after pct (cutting for hols  )

However, decided to leave it for the time being, would rather have more time off, plus can't really afford it at the mo. Maybe later in the year


----------



## UKWolverine

plym30 said:


> How are you finding things? still gaining and upping the weight? or are things starting to level off?


Things still seem to be improving day by day, even at this stage! Did legs today and went from 4 sets heavy front squats to FST-7 heavy Leg press at full range of motion, and I still had enough steam left in me to do a full ab workout, did nearly throw up on the captains chair though so perhaps I over did it :laugh:

It is so tempting for me to get another 100 and keep going!

How are you getting on with Tbol pastanchicken? I've heard great things about it stacked with Var, which I am contemplating for another cycle later this year.


----------



## pastanchicken

I like it mate to be honest. Weight is up, strength has increased, so all is good 

Slight problem with pumps though, so don't take it too close to workouts and can't walk too far, or lower legs cramp!

Apart from that, it's great


----------



## UKWolverine

Oh forgot to say now i've upped my calories by 1000 I seem to be filling out a bit more, guess my body rebounding from my dieting. Be interesting to see if the var helps keep the fat off for the next 10 days on this bulking diet.


----------



## afearn

this thread is a really good read been umming and arrin over doin an anavar only course as heard mixed things but from what i have read i definately think im going to, reckon im gonna hit 50mg day for 8 weeks with 50mg proviron also as need to keep the fella dowstairs working! lol


----------



## BigDom86

nice1 wolverine still going good. would of been nice to see the weight changes though...


----------



## UKWolverine

Cheers bigdom, OK just for you I will weigh when I finish cycle in a weeks time and then again after PCT to measure any changes.

Feeling a little bloated today but I guess my stomach is trying to adjust to the extra calories again.


----------



## BigDom86

well mate i dont see the point in not weighing? atleast it gives some recognition of gains etc


----------



## bobdabuilder

Hello there,

Im new to this whole game of steroids and want to know were i can get some Anavar from that is the right stuff at the right price!

I have been told online is good but there are alot of dodgy sites.. any 1 got a good site !

Can any 1 help me????!!!!!

Also im planing a 20mg a day for 3 weeks of Anavar and a pct of nov for 2 weeks . Can you tell me what i can expect the results to be as i dont want to get big ! just defined/athletic and what side effects i can expect ? Also if my PCT is right?

Thanks Pepz...


----------



## bobdabuilder

Hello there,

Im new to this whole game of steroids and want to know were i can get some Anavar from that is the right stuff at the right price!

I have been told online is good but there are alot of dodgy sites.. any 1 got a good site !

Can any 1 help me????!!!!!

Also im planing a 20mg a day for 3 weeks of Anavar and a pct of nov for 2 weeks . Can you tell me what i can expect the results to be as i dont want to get big ! just defined/athletic and what side effects i can expect ? Also if my PCT is right?

Thanks Pepz...


----------



## bobdabuilder

I really need a good source to get my anavar from !! ????

HELP ME PLEASE.. LOL..


----------



## bowen86

i dont think anyone will seriously post you a link unless they want to get banned tbh.

oh hell heres a link, its not the top gear stuff but its ok.

http://www.ardhindie.com/images/Fifth-Gear-img.jpg


----------



## UKWolverine

We can't talk sources bobdabuilder mate, be nice if you started your own thread tho instead of hijacking this one, unless of course you want to add something to the discussion?

In answer to your other question I would do some serious research before contemplating taking anything more than creatine and protein. All the best.


----------



## bobdabuilder

Thanks for you reply , sorry to jump in here but i just joind the site and have no idea how to start my own thread.. soz !

um i have thort long n hard bout this and i know im guna try it so if you could email me sum sorces then it would be cool.. !!

Have your heard of " Vitality Pharm.com " ? does any 1 know??


----------



## bobdabuilder

Oh and what do u guys do for PCT? Can i just use nov if im doing low doses (20mg) of Anavar?


----------



## BigDom86

go into steroid section. press new thread at top left. dont ask for sources, or you will be banned from this forum


----------



## bobdabuilder

cheers bud...

have u any ansa for my other question .. not the 1 bout source.. ?


----------



## bobdabuilder

what option do i take to get to the section to choose steroid section??

sorry i just cant fuige out how to use this site.. :/


----------



## UKWolverine

In the hope that this will help you start your own thread....










Good luck bobdabuilder and please be careful!


----------



## plym30

bobdabuilder said:


> Oh and what do u guys do for PCT? Can i just use nov if im doing low doses (20mg) of Anavar?


If you have a read through all of this thread mate you will see the PCT has already been discussed - so you may find what you need there?


----------



## pastanchicken

Oh dear....


----------



## UKWolverine

BigDom86 said:


> well mate i dont see the point in not weighing? atleast it gives some recognition of gains etc


Fair point but it does vary, here's this mornings weigh in

75.3kg so that's 3 kg ish increase from start so about 6.5 pounds lean gains and I have lost fat as well, although I fear I'm starting to put fat on again since upping my calories.


----------



## Joshua

How much protein, carbs and fat are you taking in now and before you upped the calories?

Sorry if I am asking questions which you have already answered.

J


----------



## UKWolverine

Not 100% firm on exact macro nutrient ratios but for deficit was High Protein, Moderate Fat, Low Carb, now and for remainder of cycle High Protien, Moderate Carbs, Moderate Fat.

Only 3 more days left and starting PCT.


----------



## bkoz

I thought anavar gains took a while to start.And did.nt think you need a pct on small dose var.

Correct me as i,ve never run theses baby tabs


----------



## MXD

bkoz said:


> I thought anavar gains took a while to start.


I've been on 75mg anavar tapering off 500 test for 6 days now. I'm dieting (ro-cho) and gaining strength while loosing body fat. Visibly harder too.

I love this steroid so far


----------



## bkoz

NICe one.I,ll run em one day.


----------



## UKWolverine

OK so I finished the cycle yesterday and am now in to PCT. Very happy with what I've achieved on this mild cycle. Started PCT today, but wondering if I should drop the creatine or keep it running throughout PCT?

Plym have you finished your cycle now mate?


----------



## Smitch

Is PCT really necessary with Anavar?

I keep hearing different views.


----------



## tourian

Smitch said:


> Is PCT really necessary with Anavar?
> 
> I keep hearing different views.


YES!!!!!


----------



## afearn

uk wolverine are u planning on staying on the proviron during your pct?


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah def doing PCT even though I have no major signs of shutdown like shrunken nads my energy and mood have dropped so I do think I need to rebound my natty test. I actually feel better today mood wise so I think the Nolva could be kicking in already!

Even if I don't really need it, the SERM will give me an extra fat loss boost anyway.

I've dropped the Proviron now, I want to completely clear my system of exogenous androgens so I can recover myself and get back on another cycle in a month or so  I am keeping the Trib and ZMA running throughout PCT, also now introducing Milk Thistle to help my liver recover.


----------



## Guest

> now introducing Milk Thistle to help my liver recover.


you should have ran that throughout the cycle


----------



## pastanchicken

romper stomper said:


> you should have ran that throughout the cycle


I hear differing opinions regarding that


----------



## plym30

UKWolverine said:


> Plym have you finished your cycle now mate?


Looks like I have just enough for 3-4 more days and then I am done. Gutted really as the last few weeks have been the best so far for me and really starting to make some positive changes. Decided on Monday I would get another 100 and run this before finishing but my supplier cant get any more for another 10 days - which would mean a break of a few days in between so decided against it.

Have been really pleased with the addition of the Prov (50/day) in terms of mood, general well being and the hardening effect it has. Will run this from day 1 without fail in future

In general I have been really pleased with the course and will definintely run a Var only cycle again in future (subject to funds as it isnt the cheapest). When I do go again I would go for 60-70/day for 6-7 weeks - with 50/day Prov from day 1.

At the moment I look to have added roughly 3kg but not been too bothered with the weight aspect. I have certainly moved some fat from where it wasnt wanted and added some lean mass, so very happy with that. Have had quite a few comments from mates and people in the gym, so thats always a positive sign. As I would imagine is always the case, the temptation is for more & more to prevent the gains slowing - but going to be sensible this time, plus I have a bit of a blowout planned for August, so want to be able to relax and have a few beers etc without feeling too guilty! 

Re: Milk Thistle. I have this for PCT also but I understand for such a low dose / short cycle of Var, this is not needed during the cycle - so no regreets with not running this sooner

how have you found the Prov Wolverine? have you been impressed as well?


----------



## UKWolverine

romper stomper said:


> you should have ran that throughout the cycle


In your opinion. Others opinion is that it will hinder effects I ran Liv52 instead but now going to clear my liver out with Milk Thistle when it doesn't have any AAS to interact with.

Sounds very much like me Plym, I really wanted to continue on after seeing more changes in the later stages, I do feel like I cut things a little too short but then I was slow to ramp up the dosage. I think doing things again I would take similar dose to you 60-80mg/ed for 6 or so weeks.

The addition of the proviron definitely seemed to make me even harder looking and think it is very synergistic with the var making up for the low androgen component. I felt it did have weird effects on me however but this may not be solely down to the prov. Perhaps I will try a different brand.

I haven't notcied a huge difference in weight either but I've added size to my arms and reduced size from my abdomen so can't argue with that 

All the best with your last few days mate, give it one final blast in the gym!


----------



## MXD

I wouldn't even bother with mlk thistle it actually raised my liver enzymes when I used it. Your liver will repair naturally anyway. Anavar isn't even harmfull same as most orals aren't at all.. I just ran dbol at 30mg a day for 12 weeks and my liver enzymes aren't even raised.

MT also blunts protein synthesis. Just stick to NAC.


----------



## plym30

MXD said:


> Just stick to NAC.


Whats NAC MXD?

And Wolverine, what brand of Prov were you using? and how did it effect you? Be interesting to know, cheers


----------



## BigDom86

n-acetyl l-cysteine = nac

there has actually been studies with liver and kidney toxicity due to its use though


----------



## UKWolverine

I was using UK-Schering Prov, and it may be completely incidental but I found my mood dropped dramatically from when I started it, now this may have nothing to do with the proviron and could be low test from the var cycle, overdoing the ephedrine or the fact i've got a lot a **** going on, but It's funny how now I've come off it my mood has elevated. It's strange as its supposed to lift mood, perhaps I just react differently to this particular compound.

Thanks for the advice MXD, I'm not overly worried about my liver after this cycle personally just want to get my system back in shape as soon as I can so I can try another cycle. Will look in to NAC.


----------



## Smitch

Looking at what you guys have said i might do 30mg a day for 20 days then go on to 60mg a day for 15 days. My mate is looking at doing the same so i think we're going to go halfs on 3000mg and see how we go.

You reckon that'd see some good results?


----------



## plym30

Smitch said:


> Looking at what you guys have said i might do 30mg a day for 20 days then go on to 60mg a day for 15 days. My mate is looking at doing the same so i think we're going to go halfs on 3000mg and see how we go.
> 
> You reckon that'd see some good results?


Im far from an expert but from my research I believe that you will be better off with a consistent dose throughout so I would be inclined to go with a steady dose all the way - seems to me that a jump up to double for the last 15 days may not be as effective.

Im sure someone will have an opinion to clarify soon though


----------



## plym30

Hows the PCT going Wolverine?

I broke and got that final 100 I was debating, so upping the dose to 70/day for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## UKWolverine

Good mate thanks for asking, seem to have retained strength, noticed my appetite has increased which isn't so great when trying to cut but I still have the muscle hardness so pleased with that.

How's things going for you now you've upped the dose? I'm going on TBol next just a short 4 week cycle of 60mg/ed.


----------



## Atomic34

Great thread Wolverine has been great to follow your progress and has made me decide var is worth the money, Thx for taking the time to post your experience with this compound.


----------



## diplomatic

really useful post bro, im finding this all very informative, if only i could PM you


----------



## plym30

UKWolverine said:


> How's things going for you now you've upped the dose? I'm going on TBol next just a short 4 week cycle of 60mg/ed.


Had a brief spell of about 5 days where I missed one day and then had to spread the remaining lot at 30/ day so only been up to 70 for 3 days now. Feeling good although very lethargic. Feel stronger every week and have definitely added some size - although diet hasnt been what it should have been for the last week (was away with work and not prepared!)

Going to make this last 2 weeks count but have been struggling to get up for my AM cardio. Basically going to have to pull my finger out to make this worth while - but feeling positive about the final 2 weeks

How is the Nolva working out for you? And how long are you planning on waiting before you dig in to the Tbol?


----------



## UKWolverine

Good luck with the final push mate, what are the pumps like a 70mg/ed? Are you finding cardio difficult at all? Nolva is going well feel absolutely fine, although my appetite for junk is increasing day by day since coming off, guess my body is rebounding from the appetite suppression. Probably good to keep calories high during PCT, even if it isn't perhaps good for my bf goals.

Regarding the Tbol, I really should wait a while before starting but seeing as I did such a mild cycle of var and I feel fine in myself, I'm thinking I may just go back on for the short burst of TBol in a weeks time. I know this probably isn't that sensible and I should give my system a rest but I think its worth doing and then resting up for a few months after.

If I decide to do this I will log it like this cycle but with before/after pics this time.


----------



## plym30

How has the PCD worked out for you Wolverine? noticed any loss in strength / gains or managing to keep it all?

Got 4 days left on 70 and thats it for me. Wish I had gone for 70 all the way now - strength has really picked up alot recently, although cardio is a bit of a chore at the moment (worse than normal I mean!)


----------



## UKWolverine

PCT went well, surprisingly didn't really notice a much of a drop in strength and I could keep my intensity high, although my recovery was definately reduced so changed from split routine to 3 day full bodies, needed to change things up anyway. Also felt very good in myself with the Nolva in my system.

I've actually started my 1 month TBol stint at 60mg/ed last week! Will create another thread chronicling this I think.


----------



## musio

any pics UKWolverine?


----------



## matt001

I am looking to get some Anavar but think it would be inappropriate to start asking where to get it from, etc etc, I have looked in forum and I cannot see a section regarding this?? There are so many would be suppliers out there all asking for western union payments im not really sure? Can anyone offer me any advice how best to proceed, its all these scammers I have seen that the law should be chasing, not genuine people!!!


----------



## UKWolverine

musio said:


> any pics UKWolverine?


Sorry mate didnt take any before or afters, and no point taking them now as my results are skewed as I'm on tbol now.



matt001 said:


> I am looking to get some Anavar but think it would be inappropriate to start asking where to get it from, etc etc, I have looked in forum and I cannot see a section regarding this?? There are so many would be suppliers out there all asking for western union payments im not really sure? Can anyone offer me any advice how best to proceed, its all these scammers I have seen that the law should be chasing, not genuine people!!!


I know what you mean, but we cant advise of any sources my best advice is to research the labs first, get a feel for what is legit and then start there as your basis for searching. But you'd be much better asking in the gym rather than going online, their are legit sites but also lots of scams.


----------



## diplomatic

hey bro, couple of questions for you, sorry if they have already been answered, but I plan to run a Anavar only cycle in the not too distant future.

1. In your research did you come across any cases of gyno connnected with Anavar?

2. Did you feel anavar has had a effect on your nuts?

3. What about ejaculation? is there a effect on this?

4. Do you use any PCT like clomid/nolva/milk thistle during the cycle or only after?

5. My source has 50mg anavar pills, would you recommend I take this in one go in the morning, or break it up in 2 and take one in the morning and one before I train?

6. Id quite like the vainy effect in my muscles did you get this with anavar?

QUite a few questions there, but it would be great to know the answers

Cheers pal.

Appreciate your efforts on here.

Diplomatic.


----------



## UKWolverine

diplomatic said:


> hey bro, couple of questions for you, sorry if they have already been answered, but I plan to run a Anavar only cycle in the not too distant future.
> 
> 1. In your research did you come across any cases of gyno connnected with Anavar?
> 
> *Absoultely none and I did a ton of research, it's non aromatizing so very safe in this regard.*
> 
> 2. Did you feel anavar has had a effect on your nuts?
> 
> *No*
> 
> 3. What about ejaculation? is there a effect on this?
> 
> *No negative effects that I was aware of*
> 
> 4. Do you use any PCT like clomid/nolva/milk thistle during the cycle or only after?
> 
> *Just run it after mate, I did a nolva only PCT protocol for 3 weeks 40/20/20*
> 
> 5. My source has 50mg anavar pills, would you recommend I take this in one go in the morning, or break it up in 2 and take one in the morning and one before I train?
> 
> *Split them if they are easy to split, if they are crumbly I would just take all in the am on an empty stomach or with grapefruit juice*
> 
> 6. Id quite like the vainy effect in my muscles did you get this with anavar?
> 
> *That would depend on your body fat levels but yes at ~11% bf I noticed an increase in vascalarity, especially in the forearms and I had a stonking vien on my left bicep which would pop out just by clentching my fist and relaxing 10 or so times.* :laugh:
> 
> QUite a few questions there, but it would be great to know the answers
> 
> Cheers pal.
> 
> Appreciate your efforts on here.
> 
> Diplomatic.


----------



## matt001

Wwolverine cantseem to pm ya!! had some questions a bit more private is there any way to contact ya?


----------



## matt001

Hey man you said a 4 day split was to taxking and you moved to a 3 day full body workout?? We talking compound moves? sets and reps?? Also did you do any cardio at all?

Just trying to get a full picture and as much info as possible before I start?

Thanks Wolverine


----------



## Smitch

I do a 4 day split as well as running 5.5k 3 times a week.

I'm going on a 6 week course of Anavar as of next Monday and running Clomid as PCT so i'm thinking about doing a thread on that. If i do i'll put up before and after pics.

All depends on whether i can be bothered or not with all the posts!


----------



## matt001

yeh defo that wud be gr8!!


----------



## matt001

wolverine what about your 3 day routine and cardio? what did ya do?


----------



## UKWolverine

At the height of the cycle I was doing a push/pull/legs split routine rotated 5 days a week, with cardio after and sometimes a cardio class like Body Combat on the Saturday. When I came off the var I couldn't keep up this so I cut back to a standard Mon Weds Fri full body routine.


----------



## matt001

wolverine if u watch ya cals do you stay as ripped wen ya come off var??

does the lean look stay?


----------



## TilerJack

uk wolverine hi mate glad to hear you were pleased with your cycle. Quick question did you feel lethagic in the earl stages of your cycle im on day 7 and my motavation has dropped if so any supps you can recomend, and hows the t-bol treating you?


----------



## UKWolverine

matt001 said:


> wolverine if u watch ya cals do you stay as ripped wen ya come off var??
> 
> does the lean look stay?


The var won't make you ripped, that's all about diet and cardio, what it will do is cut your appetite and preserve your muscle, which of course will help you look more cut. Some say it will reduce visceral fat, therefore you will notice a reduction in waist before a drop in sub q, all depends what body fat you are now really.

With me its partitioning effects have remained, but the pumps and vascularity obviously went when I stopped.



TilerJack said:


> uk wolverine hi mate glad to hear you were pleased with your cycle. Quick question did you feel lethagic in the earl stages of your cycle im on day 7 and my motavation has dropped if so any supps you can recomend, and hows the t-bol treating you?


Hi Jack, yeah I did get a little lethargic on the var, getting some simple carbs (energy drink) in after the workout helped refresh me.

One thing that helped loads when I was feeling really zapped of energy is brewing up a little green tea extract. I got the powder from myprotien add about 5 grams to a little hot water top up a bit with cold and then neck it. Tastes like the most brutally strong tea but it really does give you a lift, chasing it with some milk helps get rid of the aftertaste.

You might find adding in some Proviron in the last few weeks helps, I had mixed results from it but Plym seemed to do really well out of it and it lifted his lethargy.

TBol is going great, not noticed the strength increases or appetite suppression I had with the var (infact my appetite has gone through the roof, not what you want on a cut) but it's doing a great job at keeping my muscle mass in check whilst doing an aggressive cut. Only got a week left on it and then im going to give my system a rest for a bit.

After doing a cycle of each I think I may do a combo of the two in a couple of months so I have the mass benefits of the tbol and the strength of the var. This will be different however as I will be eating a bulking diet so hope to see some good gains, instead of just partitioning.


----------



## TilerJack

I read somewhere that mixing 2 orals is not a good idea although i understand your thinking. I also have lost my appetite just getting tha stuff down though, at what stage did you start to feel the strengh increase? i feel myself waiting for this stuff to kick in.


----------



## pastanchicken

How long you been on the tbol for now Wolverine?


----------



## UKWolverine

TilerJack said:


> I read somewhere that mixing 2 orals is not a good idea although i understand your thinking. I also have lost my appetite just getting tha stuff down though, at what stage did you start to feel the strengh increase? i feel myself waiting for this stuff to kick in.


Understand your concerns, I would probably go along the lines of 40mg/ed of each so I wouldn't be exceeding 80mg/ed in total. They are both relatively mild so I'm not overly concerned, I will take my Liv52 to be sure.

With the var saw strength coming in around week 3, and it kept increasing week on week until I stopped.



pastanchicken said:


> How long you been on the tbol for now Wolverine?


Just 3 weeks, but I only planned on doing a 4 week blast to maintain as much lean as poss whilst doing a final cut down. Although will be continuing cut with keto for 3 weeks of PCT and hopefully I'll be at my goal of ~8%.


----------



## deiswoodlawn

Overall was your vascularity better after the var cycle, or did you lose all the visible vascularity gains once you go off it?


----------



## UKWolverine

deiswoodlawn said:


> Overall was your vascularity better after the var cycle, or did you lose all the visible vascularity gains once you go off it?


Hi, I still get veiny arms after a workout but it doesn't really persist like it did when I was on the var. But then var would give me full body pumps after cardio, and that effect has dropped off!


----------



## deiswoodlawn

Yeah I hear the pumps are great, thanks!


----------



## Smitch

I'm very tempted to run some Tbol at the end of my Var cycle now!


----------



## TilerJack

Smitch said:


> I'm very tempted to run some Tbol at the end of my Var cycle now!


SNAP!! I'm 7 days in and starting to feel the pumps now done shoulders today and the pumps/burn was defo there not felt anything like it, after i had done my set i spotted my mate and i couldn't hold my arms out lol.

tempted to chuck some t-bol in with the cycle too but bit concerned about the liver considering im on 60mg ed. Mr wolverine have you gained much size since staring t-bol?


----------



## matt001

Hi all just got some Anavar, orange coloured tablets 10mg each. I have just finished reading William Llewellyn's ANABOLICS 9th edition which I think is the latest edition. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

As a medication (i.e. for aids etc a dosage of 5-10mg for 3-4 weeks<o></o>

<o></o>

Taken as SPORT ENHANCING DRUG a dosage of 15-25mg per day for 6 to 8 weeks!<o></o>

<o></o>

From what I have read in his book, I have seen it is quite mild, but seem to read stories everywhere that border on scare tactics, saying this drug is deadly and super powerful and saying such things as cases of Hepatitis, which does not seem to true from what I have researched. Seems to me some researchers are blowing out of proportion the side effects of this stuff.<o></o>

<o> </o>

Anyway my cycle I have in mind as me and my girlfriend will be using this is<o></o>

<o> </o>

Male<o></o>

15mg for 5-7 weeks<o></o>

<o> </o>

Female<o></o>

10mg for 5-7 weeks<o></o>

<o> </o>

I am keeping the dose low I just wanted any advice as I have seen advice for (pre and post liver protection)

<o> </o>

I was thinking some Milk thistle, some R-ALA and some NAC and of course some Nolvadex just for me as the female requires nothing PCT

Was just thinking of the above liver protection and was wondering how many mg's of each to take during the cycle and after?

<o> </o>

Thanks for your advice in advance


----------



## UKWolverine

matt001 said:


> Hi all just got some Anavar, orange coloured tablets 10mg each. I have just finished reading William Llewellyn's ANABOLICS 9th edition which I think is the latest edition. <o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> As a medication (i.e. for aids etc a dosage of 5-10mg for 3-4 weeks<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> Taken as SPORT ENHANCING DRUG a dosage of 15-25mg per day for 6 to 8 weeks!<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> From what I have read in his book, I have seen it is quite mild, but seem to read stories everywhere that border on scare tactics, saying this drug is deadly and super powerful and saying such things as cases of Hepatitis, which does not seem to true from what I have researched. Seems to me some researchers are blowing out of proportion the side effects of this stuff.<o></o>
> 
> <o> </o>
> 
> Anyway my cycle I have in mind as me and my girlfriend will be using this is<o></o>
> 
> <o> </o>
> 
> Male<o></o>
> 
> 15mg for 5-7 weeks<o></o>
> 
> <o> </o>
> 
> Female<o></o>
> 
> 10mg for 5-7 weeks<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> I am keeping the dose low I just wanted any advice as I have seen advice for (pre and post liver protection)
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> I was thinking some Milk thistle, some R-ALA and some NAC and of course some Nolvadex just for me as the female requires nothing PCT
> 
> Was just thinking of the above liver protection and was wondering how many mg's of each to take during the cycle and after?
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> Thanks for your advice in advance


:laugh: I just posted a response in your thread dude.


----------



## matt001

UKWolverine said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently 18 days in to a cycle of 30mg ed Anavar only and have seen some great results so far.
> 
> *Stats*
> 
> 5' 7"
> 
> 31
> 
> Currently 77kg up from 72kg
> 
> Body fat around 11%
> 
> Been working out 3 years to different intensities.
> 
> No cycle history
> 
> I've been stacking the Anavar with 10g/ed Creatine Mono and taking the Var with grapefruit juice.
> 
> Plan on running Nolva 20mg ed for 2 - 4 weeks for PCT
> 
> *Supplements*
> 
> Creatine Mono (As mentioned), Liv52, Omega 3, Glutamine, Multi Vits, Green Tea Extract, Trib & ZMA
> 
> *Stimulants*
> 
> 5 days 3 x EC, 2 days 3 x YC
> 
> *Sides*
> 
> Appetite Loss, Insomnia (ZMA has helped), Greasy Nose (Witch Hazel fixes that) and have started to feel a little lethargic which could be first signs of mild suppression or just the intense workouts catching up with me. Labido is still good but could be thanks to the Trib.
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> Calorie deficit. Clean high protien, carb tappering towards end of day, complex carbs am, glucose post workout, whey protien pre and post workout. Pretty typical stuff. One cheat day a week. No alcholol.
> 
> *Workouts*
> 
> Classic Push, Pull, Legs split in 6 - 8 rep range, 4x week. HIIT cardio 3 x week.
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> To maintain the muscle I have while getting more cut. I don't really want to be any bigger than I currently am, just to look asthetically bigger by being leaner.
> 
> *Results so far*
> 
> Reduction in lower back fat! Also visceral fat seems to have noticably dropped as my ab vacuums demonstrate. My muscles seemed to have evened out a little, always have had issues with my inbalanced shoulder vs chest development and have noticed a move to a more balanced musculature. Hardening of muscles. Have more visable cuts. Pump and vascularity post work out is very good. Starting to see strength increases. Recovery improvements.
> 
> *Conclusions so far*
> 
> This low dose of anavar seems to be working really well for me, could be genetics as my father was always very muscular but he was working in heavy manual labour where I sit on my **** at a computer all day.
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> 1. My original plan was to run an 8 week cycle at 30mg ed, would it be beneficial to up the dose and finish the cycle earlier, say up to 40mg for 4 more weeks or 50 mg for 3 more?
> 
> 2. Would it be more beneficial for me to move to a full body routine whilst on as fat loss and muscle preservation are my goals.
> 
> 3. Would it be worth trying a keto diet whilst on?
> 
> All help and advice would be much appreciated.


""So if i was to start on 30mg as you did Wolverine, as I have virgin receptors also.......what would a daily cycle look like for me??

1/So I would take 30mg Anavar

2/Liv52, Omega 3, Glutamine, Multi Vits, Green Tea Extract, Trib & ZMA

how much doeage of each and take throught the cycle or at the end?

Will defo be using the cranberry juice and water tip!!!

3/What about Nolva some say use it, some say its putting more toxins in your body?? Do I use it or not? If I do when should I use it and what dosage?

Sorry for the complex detailed answers I am looking for I just want to be safe and take all the precautions I can andd have a full clear picture of what I need to be taking each day and dosages

Thankyoui Sir


----------



## mrbicep

matt001 said:


> ""
> 
> 2/Liv52, Omega 3, Glutamine, Multi Vits, Green Tea Extract, Trib & ZMA
> 
> how much doeage of each and take throught the cycle or at the end?
> 
> Will defo be using the cranberry juice and water tip!!!


Whats the cranberry tip?


----------



## UKWolverine

I read recently that adding some cranberry juice to your water is good for detoxing your system whilst on orals, full of antioxidants and supposedly supports your kidneys.

Makes water a bit more interesting too.


----------



## top_fuel

Hi can i ask what Lab is your anavar from?

Feel free to PM if you prefer 

Thanks


----------



## slekkas

UKWolverine said:


> *Supplements*
> 
> Creatine Mono (As mentioned), Liv52, Omega 3, Glutamine, Multi Vits, Green Tea Extract, Trib & ZMA.


First of all i want to thank all of you very much for sharing this valuable information with us specially UKWolvarine . This is my first post but I've been reading the forum for many days now and I've been especially following this thread. I've received my Anavar today and i already started. I will do 50mg for 6 weeks and two weeks after with 50mg clomid. I already got all the above supplements but I'd like you to tell me when is the best time to take them. I will be taking the Var 25mg at 10am and 25mg at 7pm. i workout at 2:00pm.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## UKWolverine

slekkas said:


> I'd like you to tell me when is the best time to take them. I will be taking the Var 25mg at 10am and 25mg at 7pm. i workout at 2:00pm.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


*Creatine:* In your whey shake, pre and post workout.

*Omega 3:* From Flax Oil or Fish Oil Caps, in morning shake.

*Multi Vits:* In the am

*Liv52:* In the am

*Green Tea Extract:* Throughout the day

*Glutamine:* Before Bed & in pre cardio shake if you do one.

*Trib & ZMA:* Before bed away from cottage cheese or casein protein though because of the calcium



Parbez said:


> Hi there, ive been scrolling for 20minutes but its hard to actually see your end results.
> 
> Could you tell me your dosage and duration and how much strength gains were on this. Many thanks


It's in the thread mate, sorry but im not going to repeat myself I am well past this cycle now. If I have time I may backtrack and and edit the first post.

OK I have now edited the first post for you, aren't I generous


----------



## Robbyg

Where can you get liv 52 from ?


----------



## culturism

Robbyg said:


> Where can you get liv 52 from ?


ebay has loads listed:thumbup1:


----------



## huytonturbo

Great info thanks guys, and after reading up on anavar for 2 months now i have decided to choose it as my first cycle. Hopefully lean out and get rid of some of the small love handles. cheers


----------



## SK-XO

Cheers for that post, really informative mate, reps.


----------



## Slindog

Var is the best PED for an sports related athlete.Period.


----------



## learner23

UKWolverine said:


> Yeah def doing PCT even though I have no major signs of shutdown like shrunken nads my energy and mood have dropped so I do think I need to rebound my natty test. I actually feel better today mood wise so I think the Nolva could be kicking in already!
> 
> Even if I don't really need it, the SERM will give me an extra fat loss boost anyway.
> 
> I've dropped the Proviron now, I want to completely clear my system of exogenous androgens so I can recover myself and get back on another cycle in a month or so  I am keeping the Trib and ZMA running throughout PCT, also now introducing Milk Thistle to help my liver recover.


WHAT IS SERM ??? Am i being thick :confused1:


----------



## Joshua

learner23 said:


> WHAT IS SERM ??? Am i being thick :confused1:


No, just lazy :tongue: .

Google is your friend: define SERM.

J


----------



## tomass1342

i am considering using anavar as my first ever cycle, am i likely to gain any size on a low dose? say around 20-30mg.

Thanks


----------



## huytonturbo

tomass1342 said:


> i am considering using anavar as my first ever cycle, am i likely to gain any size on a low dose? say around 20-30mg.
> 
> Thanks


Doubt that dosage would do anything in the short term, unless you was eating tons of strong food. I've read much information on anavar and 50mg plus each day seems to be the general consensus for a male dosage. And your diet would have to be strong to gain size. But if you lost fat and sharpened muscles definition then you would be perceived to be bigger when actually you have just reshaped your body to the correct dimensions!


----------



## tomass1342

this would be my 1st ever cycle, of any gear. which im guessing would mean a lower dose would be more effective than a person who has used before. correct me if im wrong? diet and training are consistant but am feeling like ive reached my peak, or my just a plateu? most probably!


----------



## learner23

Joshua said:


> No, just lazy :tongue: .
> 
> Google is your friend: define SERM.
> 
> J


sorry, thought the idea of forum is to get answers :confused1: my bad


----------



## Joshua

learner23 said:


> sorry, thought the idea of forum is to get answers :confused1: my bad


I was only joking, but often getting a definition of an unfamiliar word is easily obtained by looking it up in a dictionary or on google (by typing define followed by the unknown word. It is easier, you get a faster reply and there is a greater probability that the answer will be correct.

Forums are great though for asking questions on opinions or on experience of members. They are also great for debating arguments.

J


----------



## BigBiff

i am yet to start anavar! very excited.


----------



## huytonturbo

so how is your cycle going big biff? you started yet?


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice thread


----------



## BigBiff

huytonturbo said:


> so how is your cycle going big biff? you started yet?


Not started anything yet mate not till feb/march next year pal


----------



## UKWolverine

Cheers Captain Hero, I'm looking at doing another cycle pretty soon probably var and tbol combined, I will be eating a bulking diet to see what kind of gains I can achieve. Will start a new thread to chronicle the cycle, hopefully with as much detail as this one.

Good luck with the var cycle BigBiff, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Guest

> var and tbol combined


two orals at once ??


----------



## UKWolverine

romper stomper said:


> two orals at once ??


My thoughts were they are both relatively light so as long as I don't exceed 80-100mg/ed of both combined I should be ok, and they seem to offer good synergy. I have read some good things about the combo.

I may just stick with another course of Anavar seeing as I got on well with it before.


----------



## Rhizo

UKWolverine said:


> My thoughts were they are both relatively light so as long as I don't exceed 80-100mg/ed of both combined I should be ok, and they seem to offer good synergy. I have read some good things about the combo.
> 
> I may just stick with another course of Anavar seeing as I got on well with it before.


Hi

Not sure i can post other forums so just goole t-bol v anvar there is a good thread at a well known forum near the top of the first page where a guy took both.

I was thinking of doing var so when i researched it i come across that thread,also seen on another forum a guy started with t-bol because you get a little more bulk than var then started var later in the cycle.

BTW i am new to this game and know very little just trying to help.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

UKWolverine said:


> *Results and Conclusions*
> 
> *Dose*
> 
> 30 mg for first 3 weeks, followed by 40mg for 4 more weeks
> 
> *After cycle:*
> 
> 75.3kg so that's 3 kg ish increase from start so about 6.5 pounds weight gain
> 
> *After PCT*
> 
> 74ish kg but put on fat from appetite rebounding so probably 1.5kg lean gain.
> 
> *Fat Loss*
> 
> It absolutely killed my VAT, I could ab vacuum till my rib cage popped out like a concentration camp inmate! So the purported body fat effects I definitely witnessed. Didn't help with the subq abdominal fat much however. I could of been more anal about my diet, perhaps would of cut me up more.
> 
> *Weight Gain*
> 
> This could be masked by the creatine water weight, but I had an initial spike then a gradual increase, I'm sure if I took a higher dose then I would of had more gains.
> 
> *Strength*
> 
> This is what I really witnessed from this compound. I could lift then on calorie deficit what I can lift now fully carb loaded (I am currently carb cycling off AAS).
> 
> *Pumps and Vascularity*
> 
> Crazy pumps but painful shin pumps when running. Towards the end of cycle I could get a pump just by clenching and relaxing my fist 20 times or so, which was highly amusing.
> 
> I got a great vein pop on my left bicep, which has remained to this day. On cycle my forearms where very vascular after an arm workout. I'm sure I would have noticed more if my bf was lower.
> 
> *Negatives*
> 
> I had oily skin, especially my nose, which was a pain. Spots on my shoulders and chest but not acne by any stretch.
> 
> I felt really lethargic towards the end and not motivated to go to the gym so had to force myself. Some days I even struggled to get out of bed.
> 
> As soon as I came off I became ravanously hungry which didn't help my bf goals, although surprisingly I put sub q fat on instead of the VAT returning which was good.
> 
> I had drop in libido towards the end of cycle which was to be expected. I started up Melanotan II during my PCT which completely masked any of these symptoms.
> 
> *The Cycle Start*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm currently 18 days in to a cycle of 30mg ed Anavar only and have seen some great results so far.
> 
> *Stats*
> 
> 5' 7"
> 
> 31
> 
> Currently 77kg up from 72kg
> 
> Body fat around 11% *<<<< - [i was being far too kind to myself was more 14-15%, damn calipers]*
> 
> Been working out 3 years to different intensities.
> 
> No cycle history
> 
> I've been stacking the Anavar with 10g/ed Creatine Mono and taking the Var with grapefruit juice.
> 
> Plan on running Nolva 20mg ed for 2 - 4 weeks for PCT
> 
> *Supplements*
> 
> Creatine Mono (As mentioned), Liv52, Omega 3, Glutamine, Multi Vits, Green Tea Extract, *Trib* & ZMA
> 
> *Stimulants*
> 
> 5 days 3 x EC, 2 days 3 x YC
> 
> *Sides*
> 
> Appetite Loss, Insomnia (ZMA has helped), Greasy Nose (Witch Hazel fixes that) and have started to feel a little lethargic which could be first signs of mild suppression or just the intense workouts catching up with me. Labido is still good but could be thanks to the Trib.
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> Calorie deficit. Clean high protien, carb tappering towards end of day, complex carbs am, glucose post workout, whey protien pre and post workout. Pretty typical stuff. One cheat day a week. No alcholol.
> 
> *Workouts*
> 
> Classic Push, Pull, Legs split in 6 - 8 rep range, 4x week. HIIT cardio 3 x week.
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> To maintain the muscle I have while getting more cut. I don't really want to be any bigger than I currently am, just to look asthetically bigger by being leaner.
> 
> *Results so far*
> 
> Reduction in lower back fat! Also visceral fat seems to have noticably dropped as my ab vacuums demonstrate. My muscles seemed to have evened out a little, always have had issues with my inbalanced shoulder vs chest development and have noticed a move to a more balanced musculature. Hardening of muscles. Have more visable cuts. Pump and vascularity post work out is very good. Starting to see strength increases. Recovery improvements.
> 
> *Conclusions so far*
> 
> This low dose of anavar seems to be working really well for me, could be genetics as my father was always very muscular but he was working in heavy manual labour where I sit on my **** at a computer all day.
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> 1. My original plan was to run an 8 week cycle at 30mg ed, would it be beneficial to up the dose and finish the cycle earlier, say up to 40mg for 4 more weeks or 50 mg for 3 more?
> 
> 2. Would it be more beneficial for me to move to a full body routine whilst on as fat loss and muscle preservation are my goals.
> 
> 3. Would it be worth trying a keto diet whilst on?
> 
> All help and advice would be much appreciated.


http://www.supplementgenius.com/2008/09/08/does-tribulus-really-work/

Just something i came across. :thumbup1:


----------



## b4kun09

im 5 weks out from comp and im about to run anavar and proviron for the next few weeks to see how i harden up. im doing the 1st timers. what you reckon?


----------



## UKWolverine

b4kun09 said:


> im 5 weks out from comp and im about to run anavar and proviron for the next few weeks to see how i harden up. im doing the 1st timers. what you reckon?


Mate I think that would be a fantastic addition to someone in competition condition, I saw pretty dramatic muscle hardening even with bf in low teens so at 5 weeks out I think you will be very impressed with your results.

Good luck with the comp my man. :beer:


----------



## Slindog

UKWolverine said:


> My thoughts were they are both relatively light so as long as I don't exceed 80-100mg/ed of both combined I should be ok, and they seem to offer good synergy. I have read some good things about the combo.
> 
> I may just stick with another course of Anavar seeing as I got on well with it before.


var + test

man up.


----------



## zelobinksy

You make anavar sound awesome mate,

Good results  keep it up


----------



## dusty

hi fella's good thread, it would of been an interesting thought to compare an var only cycle to an tbol cycle, since wolverine was dabbling with both it may be worth tryin an tbol only b4 combining both on same cycle, since both are pretty much more expensive you may find tbol does the trick on its own. and as you have experienced a var cycle it would be interesting on your input if you achieved a tbol only cycle.


----------



## JD1981

Hi I am a week and a day in to a 8 wk course of 50mg ed Anavar. Can anybody give me a time scale of when things begin to kick in please.


----------



## UKWolverine

JD1981 said:


> Hi I am a week and a day in to a 8 wk course of 50mg ed Anavar. Can anybody give me a time scale of when things begin to kick in please.


You should start witnessing more pumps 10 days to 2 weeks in, around the 3 - 4 week mark for strength gains.

Are you stacking creatine with it? If so you may see strength improvements earlier as var dramatically improves creatine storage.


----------



## JD1981

No I am not stacking anything with it at the min but I have just started wk three so would you suggest starting somthing .

Regards

jd1981


----------



## UKWolverine

JD1981 said:


> No I am not stacking anything with it at the min but I have just started wk three so would you suggest starting somthing .
> 
> Regards
> 
> jd1981


Like I said mate start taking creatine with it at 20g a day and you will see the benefits, believe me.

It's very synergistic.


----------



## JD1981

Will do mate thank you


----------



## big_nige

right guys planning var at 100mg ed. what supps would u recommend to take? vit c, milk thistle, green, nac etc. does mono really help??? would that cause any more sides as the var surely isnt great for your liver


----------



## ChrisSimple

Does anyone have blood work before and after?


----------



## lewibnb

UKWolverine said:


> Like I said mate start taking creatine with it at 20g a day and you will see the benefits, believe me.
> 
> It's very synergistic.


20g for every day of the cycle? or just during the loading phase?


----------



## UKWolverine

lewibnb said:


> 20g for every day of the cycle? or just during the loading phase?


It's cheap as chips in bulk from myprotein so I would take in 4 x heaped teaspoons spread through the day in your shakes.

The var will allow you to uptake more than you would if natty.


----------



## norga1

Hi

I have just joined the site. I have been out of training for a while, used to do martial arts. I'm looking to start a cycle of var but have no idea where to go.

Any assistance with this would be most welcome. My email is

[email protected]

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## dixie normus

norga1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just joined the site. I have been out of training for a while, used to do martial arts. I'm looking to start a cycle of var but have no idea where to go.
> 
> Any assistance with this would be most welcome. My email is
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


start a thread and ask your questions:confused1:


----------



## norga1

Sorry mate could you explain. What is a thread?

Thanks for replying by the way.


----------



## savomilosavic

great post and really helps and answered alot of my questions.

I have done a couple of cycles of only winstrol as i heard it was pretty safe but i have heard that there is better strength gains from anavar and i heard that was also relatively safe to so i thought id give it a go.

i have a couple of questions which may be silly but hopefully i'll get some answers.

1. whats Trib & ZMA?

2. is proviron only used in the last couple of weeks when your mood begins to drop or is there some other reason?

3. i thought nolva was only to stop u getting 'bitch tits' after a cycle of steroids that produced oestregen and since anavar didn't do that why take it?

like i said i'm new to the steroid world and just looking for some help before i start my anavar cycle.

thank you


----------



## Avar

UKWolverine said:


> Thanks PHHead, I'm sure these are Oxandrolone. I thoroughly researched the lab and am pretty confident they are dosed correctly and are good to go. Others have had positive experiences, from my research I know Anavar is often repacked Wini or some other cheaper oral AAS but this lab does seem reputable. Of course without a full chemical test wont know for sure if they are 100% pure, have read of some ug's creating oral cocktails. I don't think that's the case with these.


Can't you tell us which lab?

Wouldn't begin with S would it?


----------



## musio

Great thread UKWolverine! Thanks for being brave enough to post your experience!

Hoping to do something similar myself mate


----------



## huwgarms

v.nice thread thanks for the posting, would like to know which lab too?


----------



## DarkTranquility

He's been asked for the name of the lab about 1500 times without response, so I think it's safe to assume by now that he'd rather not say on the forum.


----------



## andrec

hey, wolverineuk, i was wondering where u purchased ur anavar.. thanks


----------



## dorramide7

qwerty83 said:


> you've put nearly a stone on 18 days into an anavar only cycle on a calorie defecit diet? man wait till u hit the test and bang those calories in. you'll be a monster!


wamly welcome

Sure all pro gamer are most welcome... if you can reach out to them it would be great!! Thanks a lot

Ya it will be great if they both get active on this forum...

and share their exp. with gaming...

__________________

download wii games

how to download wii games


----------



## A.J.

Yo guys

Was considering going on a cycle with Anavar. But wanted to know if this particular roid causes significant hair loss. I have read a couple of articles regarding this issue, some say NO because it does not aromatise. However other users state that on 60mg a day they apparently did lose hair.

Also another question, does Var suppress/stop your natural test production? Even at lower doses?

Thanks in advance


----------



## God

A.J. said:


> Yo guys
> 
> Was considering going on a cycle with Anavar. But wanted to know if this particular roid causes significant hair loss. I have read a couple of articles regarding this issue, some say NO because it does not aromatise. However other users state that on 60mg a day they apparently did lose hair.
> 
> Also another question, does Var suppress/stop your natural test production? Even at lower doses?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I didn't lose any hair however did have an itchy scalp.

Below thread is an interesting read on different dosages of anavar and the level of suppression.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/117165-anavar-article-interesting-info.html


----------



## A.J.

Thanks.


----------



## Conscript

^ :lol: :lol: have you tried shaving...:laugh:


----------



## A.J.

...


----------



## nc007

anything with the words "low dose" in it is not worth a sticky :lol:


----------



## DomJones

Good job thats  . Thinking of going on Anavar myself for my first cycle. Not sure wether to run it with anything though. Any suggestions?


----------



## big14fan

I am gonna go ahead and share my results from anavar. I have been taking it for 5 weeks now and am starting my 6th. I have been taking a total of 70mg a day, 35 in the morning with breakfast and 35 at night with dinner. probably towards the upper amount of how many mgs you want to take in a day. I have had amazing results from it and got exactly what i expected. After the first week i could notice gains in strength and drive at the gym. Yah, seroiusly after 1 week! I would almost not want to stop working out. I started off at 5' 10" 180 pounds and probably somewhere around 12 or 13% bf. After the first week i continued to gain strength every week and the drive to keep working out stayed. I would say in week 3 is when i really started to see the difference. I was leaning up and my muscles had a more full and solid look. By week 5 i felt like i was having the best workouts and feeling stonger than i ever have in my life. (i have been lifting for 10 years now and am still a young guy). By week 5 the results were very noticeable. My muscles were bigger than ever and almost took on a new more mature look.(More full and rounded like a bodybuilder) My body fat was down and i was lean and my abs were popping like they never have before.(and i have been pretty lean at times before) So overall i love the results. I weigh the same as when i started, 180. But i have leaned up a lot, muscles have filled out and grown, and i am stronger and more driven than ever. Dont let the lack of weight change fool you. Anavar has manged to help me get a lot bigger and i think the leaness helps that by making your muscles look bigger than normal. But that has just been my personal experience with it and others may not agree with it or see the same results. If anyone has any questions or comments i would love to hear them. But as far as an anavar only cycle i am a huge fan of it. I believe if done right and you use the right amount you can achieve massive gains in strength, and great gains in lean muscle with a decrease in overall body fat. I would take anvar again in a heartbeat. And oh yah, no side affects really. A loss of appetite in the first week but it came back. a couple days of lower back pain. But nothing much other than that.


----------



## progress 25

mate seriously considering a var cycle but finding it hard to find before and after pictures any chance of posting some up


----------



## londonlad

LOVE this long thread, about to start a 50mg ED anavar cycle for 6weeks. This will be my first cycle.

Then i go on holiday which ill sadly be drinking but its just bad timing. then when i get back ill hit it at either 75mg or 100mg ED depending on how it all goes in the 6weeks. Thanks to all who have put there results are knowledge on here very helpful.

Anyone wants to get in touch or ask any qs feel free. When i start i will hopefully be posting a journal for everyone who wants to take a look. theres a pic on my profile of what i look like now so i feel Anavar is the one for me to finish off my physique.

LondonLad


----------



## londonlad

big14fan said:


> I am gonna go ahead and share my results from anavar. I have been taking it for 5 weeks now and am starting my 6th. I have been taking a total of 70mg a day, 35 in the morning with breakfast and 35 at night with dinner. probably towards the upper amount of how many mgs you want to take in a day. I have had amazing results from it and got exactly what i expected. After the first week i could notice gains in strength and drive at the gym. Yah, seroiusly after 1 week! I would almost not want to stop working out. I started off at 5' 10" 180 pounds and probably somewhere around 12 or 13% bf. After the first week i continued to gain strength every week and the drive to keep working out stayed. I would say in week 3 is when i really started to see the difference. I was leaning up and my muscles had a more full and solid look. By week 5 i felt like i was having the best workouts and feeling stonger than i ever have in my life. (i have been lifting for 10 years now and am still a young guy). By week 5 the results were very noticeable. My muscles were bigger than ever and almost took on a new more mature look.(More full and rounded like a bodybuilder) My body fat was down and i was lean and my abs were popping like they never have before.(and i have been pretty lean at times before) So overall i love the results. I weigh the same as when i started, 180. But i have leaned up a lot, muscles have filled out and grown, and i am stronger and more driven than ever. Dont let the lack of weight change fool you. Anavar has manged to help me get a lot bigger and i think the leaness helps that by making your muscles look bigger than normal. But that has just been my personal experience with it and others may not agree with it or see the same results. If anyone has any questions or comments i would love to hear them. But as far as an anavar only cycle i am a huge fan of it. I believe if done right and you use the right amount you can achieve massive gains in strength, and great gains in lean muscle with a decrease in overall body fat. I would take anvar again in a heartbeat. And oh yah, no side affects really. A loss of appetite in the first week but it came back. a couple days of lower back pain. But nothing much other than that.


great reading your results. what supplementation did u do with ur course? im about to do one very alike yours as first course but 50mg ED and im planning on taking creatine, milk thistle, bcaas, multi vits, plenty of water and maybe some cranberry juice as iv read thats good.

any advice id appreciate as im hoping to achieve exactly same as u in the time period, take a look at my pic im 80kg so our builds cant be that different?


----------



## Novab

Hi guys was thinking bout doing a course if anavar but would appreciate bit of advice from some guys who been taking it. I box and have a bout coming up in 10 weeks can I do a course for the hole 10 weeks? I was going to take it with liv52 & milk thistle, tri omega's, I take wellman multi vits, sci mx leancore shake (had a test & growth boost in the shake) I also take t17 sci mx test n GH boosters.

You think I could do 50mg and up it to 100mg?

I heard anavar helps with respatory function there for making you fitter is this tru?

I run a lot, box 3-4times a week plus go gym for strength endurance work outs and cross fit. Anavar will get me lean and add some strength but what about endurance?


----------



## legit

Over 4 years since the OP and still I found this more useful than any other Anavar posts, in terms of answers to questions. A lot of lazy people who can't take the time to read through the thread which caused a lot of spam and scrolling so it took a while.. But a massive thank you to Wolverine and also Plym. Cheers


----------



## aditkumar

UKWolverine said:


> You should start witnessing more pumps 10 days to 2 weeks in, around the 3 - 4 week mark for strength gains.
> 
> Are you stacking creatine with it? If so you may see strength improvements earlier as var dramatically improves creatine storage.


This thread was really really information. Question directly for UKWolverine if you could answer mate:

Wanting to start a mild VAR only cycle. I can only do 4 weeks since I am going out of town and cannot carry it with me

Week 1-2(30 Mg per day)

Week 2-4(40 Mg per day)

PCT

Nolva-40-40-20-20

I have the following supplements I have available which I have NOT incorporated into the cycle. Let me know if you think I should

Testofuel(natural test booster)

Creatine

Magnum opus pre workout


----------



## aditkumar

TommyBananas said:


> PCT for Anavar only
> 
> 20/20/20/20 nolva


Thanks Tommy

Will do 20-20-20-20 Nolva

How does the Cycle sound-should I take Testofuel aand creatine with it ?


----------



## aditkumar

TommyBananas said:


> everything you mentioned is useless, except creatine


sounds good bro.

I just thought that since VAR reduces a natural test production by a little-I could counter that with a test booster like testofuel


----------



## SelflessSelfie

I wouldn't bother with low dose anavar unless pharma grade, I have been running 100mg anavar and I am quite underwhelmed and ran 200mg yesterday and all it did was make my muscles cramp up whilst training.

For the doses you are looking to run and duration get some dbol in you.


----------



## Joooshh29

even tho it's a bump , best thread I have read on here , thanks to wolverine, great log with a lot of details, annoyed me abit that people kept asking the same questions instead of actually reading it , or asking basics like what's zma, when they have google in front of them and are completely newbies thinking about taking anavar , just because of this post ,

well done wolverine


----------

